# [SOLVED] 2.6.20 kernel and iptables

## dilbot

Anyone else having the same problem I'm having with iptables on 2.6.20?   The driver structure changed in 

this kernel and so far I haven't been able to get it to work properly.  Had to drop to 2.6.19.Last edited by dilbot on Mon Apr 16, 2007 6:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## overkll

I had iptables issues when upgrading from 2.6.19 to 2.6.20.  You just need to sift though all the netfilter kernel options and select the appropriate options for you needs.  In my case, NAT got hosed.  I had to dig around to find it again.

I had to select "Netfilter connection tracking support" to unhide "Full NAT".  After that, I made sure everything I needed was still enabled.  Recompiled and all was good.  :Smile: 

----------

## rexxos

looks like the same game every kerenel version ....

----------

## erzapito

I have the same issue too, but I've got the nat compiled and all the rules from 2.6.19 are accepted. It just ignores me.

----------

## overkll

It took me a couple of tries.  I have /usr/src/linux symlink pointing at 2.6.20 kernel.  I open two terminal sessions in gnome.   In the first, I cd to /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-ck1-r4 (ck-sources) and issue "make menuconfig".  Then in the second, I cd to /usr/src/linux and issue "make menuconfig".  Then I go to the netfilter section, compare the two and adjust the new kernel accordingly.  IIRC, some of the options moved from "Core Netfilter Configuration -->" section to "IP: Netfilter Configuration -->".  If you are using/need NAT, make sure to select any option that states "(required for iptabes)" and "(required for filtering/masq/NAT)" at the end of the option.

----------

## CosminG

I have the same problem on 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 

config:

http://gasit.ro/config

/LATER

after genkernel all same think

----------

## jaspal kallar

I also had problems going for 2.6.19 to 2.6.20.

I found that I missed the option under "IP: Netfilter Configuration"

```
 <M> IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT) 
```

and under missed under "Core Netfilter Configuration"

```

 <M>   "connmark" connection mark match support                                           

 <M>   "conntrack" connection tracking match support 
```

and these seemed to cure everything (I think since I was trying so many things)

Anyway my 2 pennies worth.

   -jaspal.

----------

## nomuus

2.6.19-r5 did not work for me.  I ended up downgrading to 2.6.17-r8.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-552506.html

----------

## dilbot

Every once in a while on these forums you see the obligatory "Gentoo sucks now - I'm going over to distro X".    I can say I've had nothing but good experiences with Gentoo over the past years with the forum responses.   Thanks for all the replies!

overkll and jaspal - I think your changes helped.   I found however that 2.6.20 was just plain borked, and going to 2.6.20-gentoo-r5 got me back in the game with the same config file as I tried in 2.6.20 after your recommended changes.

----------

## overkll

Glad you got it sorted out.  I had major problems with gentoo-sources kernels back around 2.6.8 or 9.  I switched to ck-sources and have been using ck-sources ever since.  :Very Happy:   You may want to give ck-sources a try.

----------

## Sysa

 *overkll wrote:*   

> It took me a couple of tries.  I have /usr/src/linux symlink pointing at 2.6.20 kernel.  I open two terminal sessions in gnome.   In the first, I cd to /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-ck1-r4 (ck-sources) and issue "make menuconfig".  Then in the second, I cd to /usr/src/linux and issue "make menuconfig".  Then I go to the netfilter section, compare the two and adjust the new kernel accordingly.  IIRC, some of the options moved from "Core Netfilter Configuration -->" section to "IP: Netfilter Configuration -->".  If you are using/need NAT, make sure to select any option that states "(required for iptabes)" and "(required for filtering/masq/NAT)" at the end of the option.

 

It is always a goog idea to use "make oldconfig" during kernel upgrade.

Of course, you should read help for all unclear parameters too.

----------

## Sysa

 *dilbot wrote:*   

> Anyone else having the same problem I'm having with iptables on 2.6.20?   The driver structure changed in 
> 
> this kernel and so far I haven't been able to get it to work properly.  Had to drop to 2.6.19.

 

Did you recompile all kernel-related libraries and iptables itself?

----------

## dilbot

 *Sysa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you recompile all kernel-related libraries and iptables itself?

 

I recompiled the kernel and iptables - it didn't help until I jumped to 2.6.20-r5.   Maybe r1~4 also work, I didn't

try them.

----------

